# Better pics of the wrapped Lambo.



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Just had the car back in for a quick wash and QD so thought I would get some better pic's. :argie:

Since it was wrapped we have painted his calipers and also powdercoated his wheels in Satin Black :thumb:








































































































































Robbie


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

not too shabby :thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

When wrapping you see people trimming the vinyl on the car, this has always worried me in that the blade of the knife must come into contact with the paint underneath, is this the case? 

Nice car btw, and the wrap looks well done.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks great Robbie :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Rundie said:


> When wrapping you see people trimming the vinyl on the car, this has always worried me in that the blade of the knife must come into contact with the paint underneath, is this the case?
> 
> Nice car btw, and the wrap looks well done.


If done properly you would NEVER let the blade go near the paint let alone come into contact :thumb:


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

Awesome car and that looks like some drive aswell

Is that the owner next to it on one of the pics?? looks like he had a ruff night lol


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

patonbmw said:


> Awesome car and that looks like some drive aswell
> 
> Is that the owner next to it on one of the pics?? looks like he had a ruff night lol


Yeah thats the owner but he always looks like that once he has paid his bill :lol:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

gawd, i so wanna work for you Robbie! Stunning!


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

> When wrapping you see people trimming the vinyl on the car, this has always worried me in that the blade of the knife must come into contact with the paint underneath, is this the case/QUOTE]
> 
> the trick is to let the weight of the scalpel alone do the trim work - using just the weight of the knife alone on the vinyl means you do not need to add pressure - hence no cut into the paint. when i used to wrap tho it was rare i even did that - only when you absolutley have too


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Robbie does this car have a private plate? If so i saw this when i was down your way the gf was trying to take pics, iff it is it was stunning in the flesh and looks stunning there :argie:


----------



## Deep blue (Sep 21, 2009)

Beatiful colour:argie: Good pics too


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

-tom- said:


> Robbie does this car have a private plate? If so i saw this when i was down your way the gf was trying to take pics, iff it is it was stunning in the flesh and looks stunning there :argie:


Yes mate private plate starts with B :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That certainly grabs your attention - a top motor


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> Yes mate private plate starts with B :thumb:


it is then just checked her pics  looks good in the flesh then.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Mmm Lambo... would never guess it was wrapped

although 3rd pic shows a black bit of something just inside the vent, unless it's my laptop screen!


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

one of the best looking cars ever!

i know folk think they are ugly, but it has some amount of road presence

lovely!


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

Fantastic pics of the great work Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

gdavison said:


> Fantastic pics of the great work Robbie


Cheers G. See you tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Looks stunning Robbie, wheels have come up really well and they definitely go with the white wrap:thumb:

Kev


----------



## totalhum (Jan 29, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> Yeah thats the owner but he always looks like that once he has paid his bill :lol:


HAHAHAHA

Thats the REPLY I DID not expect!!!

WELL DONE!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

totalhum said:


> HAHAHAHA
> 
> Thats the REPLY I DID not expect!!!
> 
> WELL DONE!


:lol: :thumb:


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

stunning pics 

I actually wonder how many freaking hours were needed JUST to do the door jambs because it's damn smooth and perfectly done !


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

AcN said:


> stunning pics
> 
> I actually wonder how many freaking hours were needed JUST to do the door jambs because it's damn smooth and perfectly done !


These are not too bad in all honesty and take about 2 hours per side.
The GTR door shuts are around 3 hours per side :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## ABGT170 (Feb 20, 2008)

Just seen this on the market on Pistonheads! 

I am bearing in mind that whilst you can sleep in a car you can't drive a house so I will head down the estate agent tomorrow!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

ABGT170 said:


> Just seen this on the market on Pistonheads!
> 
> I am bearing in mind that whilst you can sleep in a car you can't drive a house so I will head down the estate agent tomorrow!


:lol:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Fantastic job Robbie, the wheels an calipers just pull the whole thing together and finish it nicely:thumb:


----------



## SeanyBean (Sep 24, 2010)

thats stunning


----------



## kirsty (Nov 13, 2010)

Stunning work!


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Looks fantastic! :thumb:

Simon
*Exotic Detail*
Website
Facebook
Blog
Twitter


----------



## scaryrob (Dec 1, 2009)

hi all.
can anyone tell me whether the paint finish beneath the wrap will stay in good condition when its time to peel the vinyl off?
thanks


----------



## WestTeam (Nov 20, 2010)

*Sorry Guys Dumb"Q" Here*

Please dont say there are no dumb Question's (because we all know there is/ I know I ask them all the time). So what the heck is "Wraping a Lambo? Like we do a bus for ad's? I know what a Lambo is- that one looks like it could be a 2006/07 Murcelago(sp)640 coupe- it's a nice car.

Good job Rob
(hey please let me know about the car always trying to learn)


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

This is such a nice car...


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

scaryrob said:


> hi all.
> can anyone tell me whether the paint finish beneath the wrap will stay in good condition when its time to peel the vinyl off?
> thanks


Yeah, even after 3-5 years, you just need a heat gun, and EVENLY heat the part you're removing, then peel it off (45° angle preferred, but after 20cm it becomes impossible  but that's the recommandations)
You'll usually just need to clay a bit if you want a perfect finish since the glue won't be evenly removed anyway (edges, etc...).

But know that the glue usually found on these vinyls clean what's underneath (most noticeable when you vinyl an old wall... Once removed it looks brand new (and silly compared to the dirty rest ^^)

Hope that helps


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## deanie-b (Nov 8, 2010)

I love this, fantastic workmanship.


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

I think this car is up for sale on Pistonheads.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I like that alot :thumb:


----------

